# Mistking.. loud?



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

After going almost a year with my mistking thinking it was normal, i visited another members house and was stunned that his misting system was going off... yet you couldn't hear the pump.. 

when i bought my mistking pump i thought buying the advanced pump would be better.. i guess i missed this in the description....

"it will be a louder then the 'standard' pump."

this pump has not failed me once, its great... but its just loud

video
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=vzHsTlFQqos


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

You might check the tubing. I used to think mine was the pump, but it was the rigid tubing touching the tank that was making noise. You can wrap it in foam to help.
Scott


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

boombotty said:


> You might check the tubing. I used to think mine was the pump, but it was the rigid tubing touching the tank that was making noise. You can wrap it in foam to help.
> Scott


tubes are fine, its the pump, thanks tho


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

dude, that's loud. my pump on my terrarrium literally sits 4 ft. from my chair and i can't even hear the pump go off. Its that quiet and I even ran it dry for 2 days and no harm was done to it. I got my misting system from herpmist.com check it out.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That is loud! Several issues at play here.

Advanced pumps are really meant for larger setups not for a single tank. In this case, bigger isn't better. You've got a nuclear power plant powering a single house.

The standard pump runs virtually silent and it can run up to 20 nozzles. The advanced pump will run quieter the more nozzles you put on it. It can do a max of 70. With just 4 nozzles it has to run hard and pushes water at maximum pressure, the water that it can't push through the nozzle, circulates inside the pump head. It also runs a powerful 110V motor where as my standard pump runs off of a much weaker (thus quieter) 24V motor.

Boombotty is right on too, check the tubing and see if your sound is perhaps amplified by an empty reservoir or a cabinet. Advanced pump is a powerful beast.

Got Frogs, you're not comparing apples to apples here. I can say that blowing through a straw is quieter than running the herpmist pump. Compare my 24V pump to your pump, don't compare a motorcycle to a bicycle please, or a 110V pump that can drive 70 nozzles to a 24V pump that can run 15 nozzles.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

martys right wade my pump {the one he compared it to} is a 24 volt 120 psi , exactly how many it will handle i dont know yet tested on 24 with no loss. you should hear ross's pump wade its a mistking as well thats not as loud as yours , i cant say for sure witch one he has thou.im also using a more flexible softer hosing , and i think that can make a difrence too. {have a friend in the hydraulic biz so i get a few inside leads}. 

marty in snapples case {wade} would a bleed off tube to ease some pressure off work to help him?
craig


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

So is that MistKing pump a newer one? I'm going to need a heavy duty pump as my racks are going to need approx 21 nozzles and possible additions of up to around 15-25 more.

I'd almost rather go with one pump than two and since it's in a dedicated frog room I probably wouldn't hear the sound often. I was just wondering if there was an intermediate pump or if the newer models were quieter.

-Nish


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Wade! The pump Craig mentioned I'm using is a diapragm pump that's similar to this one currently advertised on Mistking.com:

http://www.mistking.com/Advanced-Diaphragm-misting-pump-p-16163.html

Mine was available a little over a year ago and goes up to 160psi instead of the 130psi the linked one does. The greatest source of noise for mine is the tubing, but another thing you might try to reducing your noise is to mount some kind of insulating material between your pump and whatever surface you're mounting it to. It could absorb some of the vibration and thus reduce a bit of your noise. Marty's also right in that the more it's powering, the quieter the pump gets. I've noticed that as I've added more nozzles as well. Anyways, I hope this is helpful!

Ross.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

tonight we tried the questionable pump on my misting set up. it was considerably quieter than on his set up.could be the added nozzels or softer hosing or even just the fact that i plumbed in a fair distance or 1/4 hosing in my set up.
so in my opinion set up has a fair bit to do with noise levels. 
the power diference was noticable as well this pump push harder than mine did and therefor would run more nozzels.
craig


----------



## ofblong (Sep 11, 2008)

so did you try yours on his to see if its loud. That right there will tell you if its the plumbing. Could be something "stuck" in the plumbing causing back pressure which in turn will cause "more noise".


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

ofblong said:


> so did you try yours on his to see if its loud. That right there will tell you if its the plumbing. Could be something "stuck" in the plumbing causing back pressure which in turn will cause "more noise".


no we didnt , damn good idea though
craig


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

totally re routed my tubing, it is now alot quieter.. its still a loud pump
i did what i can, shoulda bought the standard pump


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

Marty said:


> That is loud! Several issues at play here.
> 
> Advanced pumps are really meant for larger setups not for a single tank. In this case, bigger isn't better. You've got a nuclear power plant powering a single house.
> 
> ...



hey marty, i just set up my standard mistking , and your completely wrong. its nothing close to silent, i got the tubes wrapped in foam and taped down... 

it still hisses and squeals like crazy.... the rumbling isnt tooo bad cuz its on the carpet. but yea if im doing somthing wrong let me know. ive followed your instructions on site step by step and everything works fine, just sounds like a dying pig everytime it turns on.

i only bought it a week ago from the expo, is there a return policy on this ???

i cant handel this noise im sorry if the noise doest stop the pumps gettin tossed in the garbage... 

thanks for the terrible headache


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

How can you be so rude, yet expect him to help you out over the forums? 

Respect goes along ways.


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

excuse me ????

how bout you keep your 2 cents to yourself

i drove way out of my way. to buy this this for alot of money...

and i have extremely bad headaches, and this noise is causing my enough pain that you wouldnt ever want to be near me... on a good day.. 

so yea im a little pissed off about this mistking causing me xtra physical pain.



keep your comments to yourself next time buddy.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

miked said:


> excuse me ????
> 
> how bout you keep your 2 cents to yourself
> 
> ...


I understand if you are upset but I can honestly say you will get a quicker response from him if you email him first as he has a company to run, his own forum, and has a personal life as well...i know crazy right. Marty is a highly respected guy in this hobby and dogging his product on an open forum without trying to email him first isnt helping you. I have yet to hear a single person complain about Marty if only they emailed him first. There is no need for such hostility towards Marty or our fellow board members. Try emailing him first and if it doesnt get resolved then feel free to post about it they way you have. Simple Code of Ethics!!!


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

well i have emailed, and phoned, and left messages...

and no response from anyone. ive spent litteraly all day taking apart and putting back together this crap trying to figure out whats wrong.


its obviously the nozzel tip, something must be stuck inside but scince it doesnt come apart it cant be cleaned...

ive tried everything, but cant get in there ... mabey its just a defect and permenantly ruined from the beggining... the spray of the mist is half cut off by whatever is restricting the flow causing this retarded sound.



and patience for other peoples mistakes is not something i have alot of.
especially when they have my money.


this is the problem when you pay for somthing without a store location. 
customer service = horrificly poor 
return policy= costs you more than you paid originally (time+gas+s&h+stress)
merchandise= terrible quality


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

miked said:


> keep your comments to yourself next time buddy.


than don't trash someones product on an open forum. simple as that.



marty has great costomer service
he is more than willing to replace malfunctioning products
and the product he has In my oipnion it top notch


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

yea yea w.e u say 

marty did just reply and he is fixing the problem....at no cost to me... which is very nice of him..


if you felt my pain for even a split second you wouldnt have anything to say...

ive never had a good outcome from buying something online like this. 
until today..


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

miked said:


> well i have emailed, and phoned, and left messages...
> 
> and no response from anyone. ive spent litteraly all day taking apart and putting back together this crap trying to figure out whats wrong.
> 
> ...


wow... Mike, customer service horrifically poor ??? you're being completely unreasonable here. You raised hell and first time I've heard from you was at 3:48pm. I had kids to pick up from day care, and stop by in-laws to get some meds for them and sorry if I wasn't able to respond to you instantly. It's not my objective to screw anyone over. Perhaps the nozzle tip is faulty, we test them all for leaks and I can assure you it was fine. Maybe something fell in to the pump, reservoir, whatever. Faulty nozzle, no problems I can send you a new one. Please read some of the testimonials MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd I don't build my business by screwing people over. If you want to return the whole system no problems at all. I'll pay for the return shipping (of course!). Pack it up and drop it off at a UPS store and ship it on my account. I could understand if you went for days with no response, but a couple of hrs is a bit extreme. At any rate, please respond to my emails and let me know what you'd like to do and it will be done. Replacement nozzle, refund, whatever.

Marty


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

miked said:


> yea yea w.e u say
> 
> marty did just reply and he is fixing the problem....at no cost to me... which is very nice of him..
> 
> ...


Wow...even now you dont show thanks towards what Marty is doing...I have been in your shoes but i choose not to show my back side to the world!!!! Ill be sure to remeber your screen name in case we ever do business, how easy to deal with you are.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey "Miked"

If it was causing you that much pain, why didn't you just shut it off? That's BS.

Coming on here and bashing Marty, the way you did, sure isn't going to score you any brownie points with the local frogger's. I have 3 of his system's that have been running flawlessly for 2 years. Could it be maybe you did something wrong??? Maybe it's just a defect?

Your from southern Ontario, right. I've seen your post's on Canadart. We like to lean on each other from time to time. My guess is that anyone reading this wouldn't help you out, in any way. My guess is that they would run, or not respond. I've been helped, and have helped. That's the way it work's. 

Right now, I wouldn't give you a culture cup, nevermind, one with flies in it...

I think this post is unessesary, and frankly, disgusting.

Good luck to you in the froggin world...


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I exchange few emails with Mike and it seems he's got some genuine chronic pain issues that are keeping him on the edge. Let's just let it go as arguing further won't lead to anything productive. Water under the bridge as far as I'm concerned.

I'm shipping you a replacement nozzle overnight, plus throwing in a 2nd one for good measure. Any other issues hit me via E-mail please.

btw, appreciate the loyal MistKing customer base vouching for me when I'm not in. Very much appreciated. Last thing on my mind is to take somone for a ride. It's just not me!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Stay away E. Tricolor for their call is LOUD and constant.


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

Bob! thx for the warning, i definatly wouldnt want a noisey frog in my room...


frog freak/eric. i hope one day you feel my pain... its a terrible thing to say.
my issue was with mistking..... not anyone else...
i only posted here, cuz i read that marty say mistking standard was virtually silent ( result from searching google ) and obviously mine was not silent.

for you to get involved and talk outta ur ass to me, just proves you to be a hypocryte and extremely bored.

shame on you. and please find something better to do with your time.


p.s marty i do apologize, i have only delt with internet buys 5 times in my life, and been screwed each time.. so i could only assume the same... 

no im not 100% retarded ..yet....

when i heard the noise i obviously turned the pump off right away, tried to clean out peices ....turned it on again....and off and on lol ... 

not to mention my spine is not properly attached to my skull, trying to manuver around the inside of the tank playing with nozzels wasnt that fun.


anyways, everythings settled,marty is actually a person, a good person too.

i always thought mistking was just a huge internet business in the states with different reps.. 

but anyways mistking is sending me a new nozzel and despite my rudness he is being very nice about it all. 

and yes...the standard system is virtually silent when the nozzles are working

is there any nozzels that you can open to clean the inside of? 
if a peice of lint gets into the resevoir ...would that cause the nozzel to do the same thing with the noise? ( if so,any filters you can attach? )
resevoir needs to be air tight or is just a snap lid ok? 

-mike 

Gormely Ontario  

frogfreak and eric , i wouldnt buy a single fruitfly off you ... i make my own 
and i dont need your help.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

good miked, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## miked (Jul 3, 2010)

LOL nerdrage much?


----------

